

Malandragem - mion
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malandragem

======
mion
_The exponent of this lifestyle, the malandro, or "bad boy" (rogue, hustler,
rascal, scoundrel), has become significant to Brazilian national identity as a
folk hero, or, rather an anti-hero._

A very serious cultural problem I see here in Brazil.

~~~
mjn
Don't most countries have significant folk heroes who are anti-heros? The U.S.
used to have the western outlaw, and more recently, has the "gangsta".

